# ldb2000



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone heard from Butch?


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing yesterday Landon. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 18, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing today....Weird?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2011)

What is weird is all three of you having a thought!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Sorry guys, the door was too far open and I just had to step through on that one.  :foot-in-mouth:


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 18, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> What is weird is all three of you having a thought!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Sorry guys, the door was too far open and I just had to step through on that one.  :foot-in-mouth:



LOL!! Nice one Mike


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2011)

On a more serious note, if anyone has been in contact since the last of June, please let me know.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2011)

Landon is correct in ignoring my sillyness.  :redface:

If someone has been in contact with Butch it would be great to know that he is well.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Landon is correct in ignoring my sillyness.  :redface:
> 
> If someone has been in contact with Butch it would be great to know that he is well.


:wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

My hope is that Butch has re-entered the EMPLOYED world and doesn't have time for us any more!

Things have been really hard in his area for a long, long time and I know that Butch has seen his fare share of adverstity.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 19, 2011)

I had PM with Butch a little about getting some blanks from him about two weeks ago. He's been very bussy with some part time work (I believe at his old job) working alot of hours while he can get them.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## glycerine (Jul 20, 2011)

mrburls said:


> I had PM with Butch a little about getting some blanks from him about two weeks ago. He's been very bussy with some part time work (I believe at his old job) working alot of hours while he can get them.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


 
Well, even though he hasn't been around the forum lately, that's good news to hear!  Thanks Keith.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 22, 2011)

Still no recent contact.  Anyone else?


----------



## soligen (Jul 22, 2011)

Butch made a great post of nibs about a week ago, so he is still around.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64622


----------



## glycerine (Jul 23, 2011)

A week ago?!?!  That was a YEAR ago!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 23, 2011)

soligen said:


> Butch made a great post of nibs about a week ago, so he is still around.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64622


That thread is over a year old.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's hoping he's ok, and he's milking that job for as much as he can.

My little temp thing for Wells Fargo just ended, so I'll get more time in the shop until something else comes along...


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Still have not been able to contact him.  Can anyone shed any light on getting in touch with him?

Landon


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## wolftat (Nov 5, 2011)

Just spoke with Butch. He is alive and well and will be back on when he has time. Life sometimes gets in the way of turning and forums.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 5, 2011)

good to know, thanks


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Signature*



PenMan1 said:


> My hope is that Butch has re-entered the EMPLOYED world and doesn't have time for us any more!
> 
> Things have been really hard in his area for a long, long time and I know that Butch has seen his fare share of adverstity.


 
Looking at your signature ---- you could add the word "incorrect"  to "The popular interpretation....
William of Ockham used it in the vein of "plurality should not be posited without necessity."  which is more accurate.  Odd thing is that so many people would swear by the incorrect translation.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 6, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing...Where's Butch?  I need some more mother of pearl shell blanks..


----------

